# DW Review - Waxaddict Shampoo



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

*Introduction*

http://www.waxaddict.co.uk/home

'We developed our first waxes for our then sister company Waxybox, selling over 13,000 samples before launching WaxAddict. Since our launch we have continued development, bringing revolutionary blends into the hands of wax addicts across the globe!

On a mission to find the ultimate car wax we decided that the only option left was to create our own blends to meet our impossible standards; super hydrophobic water behaviour, durability, ease of use and extreme gloss.'

I personally bought quite a few Waxybox editions over a 6 month period prior to it finishing and was the main reason I discovered some of my favourite products. I bought a samples collection of previous edition Waxybox wax samples which over time became the range of waxes you now see today when browsing the WaxAddict website.

Having tried quite a few of the samples, I have a review currently on-going their Quartz wax, with application, finish and durability all being tested. For now I will wet your appetite for the brand with a review of their recently released WaxAddict Shampoo.

*The Product*



Let's start things of with a description of the shampoo from WaxAddict:

"This is no ordinary car shampoo, this is an extremely pure blend containing only the finest grade oils and surfactants. We don't use thickeners, salts or bulking agents, we simply use more of the good stuff! This is a dedicated shampoo and doesn't contain any gloss enhancers or wax, the pH7 blend is very gentle yet powerful enough to remove road grime safely without harming your wax coating."

This is the sort of shampoo I like, in that it doesn't have any gloss agents or wax content and purely for cleaning. The packaging is simple but clear and the bright pink contents showing through in the clear plastic bottle looks great and really helps it stand out. The smell is along the lines of sweets/cherry type scent and is fantastic, the shampoo itself being a slightly thick viscosity, almost gel like nature.

*The Method*

Directions provided by WaxAddict are as you would expect with any shampoo although the dilution rate seemed pretty impressive!

"Pre rinse the vehicle and pour 15-25ml into a 20ltr bucket and fill with warm (not boiling hot) water. Agitate to suit. Wash with a wash pad or mitt, using a second bucket of clean water to dip and rinse away dirt particles in between each application. Don't over scrub or use pressure, let the pad/mitt glide and lift the surface grime. Rinse well and dry as normal."

Being one for some thick suds, I measured out the suggested maximum amount of 25ml, added to bucket 1 and filled with warm water. A blast from the Karcher created some really nice, thick suds and actually released the sweet smell of the shampoo into the air.



Of course another bucket was required as I would be using the 2BM here. Bucket 2 contained some hot water for cleaning any dirt/grit picked up from the panels. Dunking my MF madness Incredipad into the lather showed just how dense the suds were.



The pad lifted and applied plenty of shampoo lather to the paintwork and the pad really did glide across the car. I applied a little pressure, starting from top to bottom with each panel before rinsing in the second bucket of fresh water.





This lifted any dirt away that was not removed during the snow foam pre-wash beforehand.



*Price*

http://www.waxaddict.co.uk/shop/detailing-products/shampoo.html

500ml can be ordered directly from WaxAddict or can also be picked up through the Halfords online store. Please note this product is not available in store. The price is £15 per bottle which may be a few £££ than other shampoo's but on the plus side, every order comes with a lovely smelling WaxAddict Air Freshner and sometimes can include a free sample of another product!

A bottle should provide minimum 20 washes at the 25ml dilution with a cost of 75p per wash. With the lowest suggested ratio we can obtain roughly 33 washes per bottle at 45p per wash. This certainly isn't the cheapest shampoo per wash to use on the market (in 500ml size).

*Would I use it again?*

Despite the more expensive costs compared to some, I certainly would use this again. I tried a previous batch sample of this shampoo in my waxybox and loved it. This one has been played with a little and is now even better, with less giving more and the smell really is fantastic!

*Conclusion*

This product may be a little more expensive per wash compared to others but I still love it and would/will use it again. The suds/lather it created are some of the best I have seen, they lasted the full wash of the car and the smell lingers in the air while using it. It really is a pleasure to use as your mitt/pad glides across the paintwork effortlessly and it has cleaning power on par with anything else I have tried.


----------

